# What i did this weekend



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Bagged a mk5 rabbit this weekend 

Set up: 
Bagyard bomber fronts 
bagyard rears 
5 gallon tank 
viair 400c compressor 
3/8" watertrap 
3/8" air line 
Accuair Switch Speed 
Accuair power kit 

Heres the little pics i took  

How it started 










The parts 










Cut the toilet seat out :laugh: 










Mocked some stuff up 










Built a frame 










And thats where i got too into it and forgot about the camera :banghead: 

But, heres two finished pics


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks awesome!!:thumbup:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

nice work, heard about the build through the grapevine. good to see quality work being done! 

:thumbup:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

My babies finally on air haha 

Big thanks to OP Kevin for the install and Andrew from OpenRoadTuning. 

Now i need some wheels


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

vr6vdub97 said:


> My babies finally on air haha
> 
> Big thanks to OP Kevin for the install and Andrew from OpenRoadTuning.
> 
> Now i need some wheels


 ...and my frame notched


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

VWRedcoat said:


> nice work, heard about the build through the grapevine. good to see quality work being done!
> 
> :thumbup:


 Yup it was the excitement of the weekend haha, and thanks everything came together very well


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

cool dude! nice job


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I was hoping you took some pics! 

Lookin' good Kevin :thumbup:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm going to steal some 5x112s and do a photo shoot soon


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

nice job


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

vr6vdub97 said:


> My babies finally on air haha
> 
> Big thanks to OP Kevin for the install and Andrew from OpenRoadTuning.
> 
> Now i need some wheels


 looks good.. i spy wheels in the back ground or at lesast some wheels being put together:laugh:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

tonyb2580 said:


> looks good.. i spy wheels in the back ground or at lesast some wheels being put together:laugh:


 Those are Kevins wheels for his GLI, i tried stealing them but he wouldnt let me, AMG monoblocks are in the near future


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

no vtec 4me said:


> Yup it was the excitement of the weekend haha, and thanks everything came together very well


 well it must not have been a "relay" weekend, cuz from what i hear, that ish gets outta control.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

VWRedcoat said:


> well it must not have been a "relay" weekend, cuz from what i hear, that ish gets outta control.



If I knew what a relay weekend was I could tell u if it was or wasn't haha


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

no vtec 4me said:


> If I knew what a relay weekend was I could tell u if it was or wasn't haha


My professional opinion is its a 3 legged race but instead of shoes you use bagyard bombers


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

vr6vdub97 said:


> My professional opinion is its a 3 legged race but instead of shoes you use bagyard bombers


Haha then no, this was not a relay weekend. I couldn't find out how to strap the struts to my feet


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

no vtec 4me said:


> Haha then no, this was not a relay weekend. I couldn't find out how to strap the struts to my feet


rookie


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

real nice work, wheels in the future?


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Bora Ri said:


> real nice work, wheels in the future?


Yeah either some AMG monoblocks or A8 monoblocks, or if i hit the lottery Tracers


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

vr6vdub97 said:


> Those are Kevins wheels for his GLI, i tried stealing them but he wouldnt let me, AMG monoblocks are in the near future


can never go wrong with those wheels.. :thumbup:


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

tonyb2580 said:


> can never go wrong with those wheels.. :thumbup:


At least i have all winter to save for some sexy wheels, i was belittled all weekend for having no wheels by my own friends hahahah


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Atleast you learned (kinda) how to use your switchspeed


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Atleast you learned (kinda) how to use your switchspeed


Yeah thanks for the "help" haha no but I think you helped me figure it out for the most part.

your car looks great too man nice to finally meet you


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

vr6vdub97 said:


> At least i have all winter to save for some sexy wheels, i was belittled all weekend for having no wheels by my own friends hahahah


Atleast you didnt get wheels first


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

no vtec 4me said:


> Atleast you didnt get wheels first


troof


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looking good.

What wheels do you have in mind dude?


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

PSU said:


> Looking good.
> 
> What wheels do you have in mind dude?


AMG monoblocks, A8 monoblocks, or some mam mt1s


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

clean work mann


----------

